# 91 Dodge Ram radio ills



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

4just1don said:


> A test light says the power is fine coming in to the radio. Both sides,one constant for clock,one switched for radio.


Is the radio drawing current when it's switched on? Voltage is half the story.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

tHANKS FOR THE REPLY.

AM GETTING CLOSER TO HAVING TUNES . Guy messed with it today and found the plug on the back defective. Needed to hold it just so to work. Back to get a new plug off the old wire harness


----------

